# color questions



## jesselevi (Nov 28, 2013)

I bought these two birds a month ago,and they are my start at raising pigeons.Just one problem,I don't know what the corect name for their color is.Any help in this area would be appreciated.
Also,what color babies could I expect from this pair?


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

hi saw this post before but left it to others to answer since I'm new at this also

But since no one seems to have taken it up yet I'll give it ago 

One looks like recessive red with pied (white areas) - you can see a tail bar showing through so someone with more experience might be able to tell you what the colour underneath is. I won't even hazzard a guess.

The other is a grizzle. I think on black spread, since I couldn't see a tail bar. I know there are different genes for grizzle, maybe this one is tiger?? Not sure though, but the markings are larger and not as broken up as other grizzles I have seen

But that might also be due to the breed. I know different breeds carry different genes mutations for some colours.

If the grizzle does not carry rec red you will not get any rec red offspring from the pair. But they will all carry rec red. Since there is a tail bar it is either blue or brown. Ash reds do not have a tail bar. But I know some fantails have a band of colour that might be a different gene altogether so I'm not 100% on whether that is a tail bar or something different.

What you get out of them depends what is under the rec red colouration.

If we assume it is a blue then you will get blue off spring that carry rec red. Since the spread gene is dominant they will inherit that from your grizzled bird and the young should be black spread.

I think grizzle is also dominant.

So my guess is from this pairing you will get black spread young with white from the pied and from the grizzle, and that both carry rec red.


----------



## jesselevi (Nov 28, 2013)

Thanks for the info.I learned a lot!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That fencing should be covered with hardware cloth to keep rodents and snakes out. Very pretty birds, but not safe if anything can get to them. Rats will kill them, and any rodent can spread salmonella to them and make them very sick.


----------



## jesselevi (Nov 28, 2013)

the fencing is temporarily separating the loft into two spaces.The structure is on a concrete slab,and completely walled in and sheated
.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Good, as long as nothing can get in. They are very pretty. Be interesting to see what the babies look like. Hope you will post pics.


----------



## loftkeeper (Sep 21, 2010)

the red looks ash red to me it is a dom. color the other looks blue tail mark not knowing there genetic colors make up hard to tell but if ash red they are a dominate color so expect alot of ash reds the male carriers two colors what you see and another


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

LisaNewTumbler said:


> hi saw this post before but left it to others to answer since I'm new at this also
> 
> But since no one seems to have taken it up yet I'll give it ago
> 
> ...


Remember that if the spread bird is only heterozygous then only HALF the young will be spread.

Also, I suspect the other bird is simply an ash red with bronze causing what looks like a tail bar but is infact not.


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

NZ Pigeon said:


> Remember that if the spread bird is only heterozygous then only HALF the young will be spread.
> 
> Also, I suspect the other bird is simply an ash red with bronze causing what looks like a tail bar but is infact not.


What would indicate it had bronze?
Still learning! 

Also if it is ash red as 2 of you have said, what pattern is it?? I couldn't see a wing pattern, hence I went with rec red, because ash red spreads are lavendar no?


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

The ash red may or may not be spread. Spread ash reds are not always lavender. The expression thereof is dependent upon what other modifiers are or are not present. I've raised plenty spread ash homers that are even darker than this one. The pattern of this one is definitely t-check. If it is not spread then smokey, dirty, bronze or some foreign modifier could be reducing the pattern expression.

I think the other bird is as was already mentioned; spread blue grizzle of some sort.


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

Just a note for a beginner: 
If the water pan was placed in their pen only for a short time for them to bath in, awesome, but you shouldn't allow them to drink much of their bath water if you don't have a disinfectant in it. Always try to prevent your birds from pooping in their food and water to prevent bacterial illnesses from infecting your pigeons. Please disregard this note if your already aware of this. I just want your pigeon venture to be a pleasant one.


----------

